# Bare feet at the track



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

I found these at www.ogracing.com They are Sparco vintage driving shoes. What do you think?


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

I also found some cute Puma driving shoes at Nordstrom but they are unavailable for some reason. I do like them though as far as driving shoes go.


----------



## Ronin009 (Jul 27, 2004)

elbert said:


> To be honest, I've never understood the rule, I'm guessing it offers some (but not much) fire protection. Otoh, short sleeve shirts aren't allowed, but open face helmets are :dunno:
> 
> Regardless, I have a feeling shoes will be a requirement, whatever school it is. If anything, to protect your feet as you jump out of a burning car.


Not to hijack...but I heard SCCA is going to require open face helmets starting next year for any car equipped with airbags....


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

Open face? Does that mean the helmets without the chin guard?


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Lori said:


> I found these at www.ogracing.com They are Sparco vintage driving shoes. What do you think?


:dunno: It's really up to you... see if you can find a place to try them on locally. They are rather discreet though which is nice I guess.

My driving shoes kind of stand out.... (blue suede  ) I only use them at the track or go karting....

Those Pumas look kind of thick soled for driving shoes... :dunno: My Pumas are thin soled...


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Lori said:


> I also found some cute Puma driving shoes at Nordstrom but they are unavailable for some reason. I do like them though as far as driving shoes go.


our local nordstrom sells these










.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Lori said:


> I also found some cute Puma driving shoes at Nordstrom but they are unavailable for some reason. I do like them though as far as driving shoes go.


check puma's webstore for a big range of ladies' driving shoes.


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

doeboy said:


> :dunno: It's really up to you... see if you can find a place to try them on locally.
> 
> Maybe I'll make a trip to Summit Point and stop by OG racing, pick up new shoes and a helmet and try to sweet talk the track guard guy into letting me take a few laps. :angel:


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

atyclb said:


> our local nordstrom sells these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those look like serious racing shoes.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

btw... here's what mine look like.... (only mine aren't as clean due to use...  )


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

elbert said:


> To be honest, I've never understood the rule, I'm guessing it offers some (but not much) fire protection. Otoh, short sleeve shirts aren't allowed, but open face helmets are :dunno:
> 
> Regardless, I have a feeling shoes will be a requirement, whatever school it is. If anything, to protect your feet as you jump out of a burning car.


Cotton is a great fire protectant, that's why. They don't (or shouldn't) allow any fleece or vinyl clothing, although i've seen people wear them. So shoes are a must, yes.


----------



## ClubSpec330i (Oct 22, 2003)

Regardless of how comfortable you might feel, I think you should take all precaution at HPDE. I always suited up everytime I go out on the track, who knows what is going to happen.


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Lori said:


> I found these at www.ogracing.com They are Sparco vintage driving shoes. What do you think?


I have a daughter who doesn't miss a chance to buy shoes. I try to steer away from shoe stores at the mall.

Seriously, the guys at OG Racing are real good. They have a store in Sterling where you can go to try on driving shoes.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Actually ANY shirt provides a LOT more fire protection than no shirt.

Trust me, I stress tested this one. 3rd degree burns on bare skin, NO burns where the polo shirt was. NOT fun.

Actually most rules I see say no open toes, which implies that shoes are required, If nothing else you can't have closed toes without shoes.  And their liability incurane probably requires it. Like I got burned and since you didn't MAKE me wear shoes, it is your fault.

There has been some discussion that open face helemts are better with airbags, but I will continue to wear a closed fae helmet.


----------



## Seneca (Feb 13, 2003)

*Shoes*

Oakley makes women's driving shoes:

http://www1.oakley.com/o/o1706d


----------



## Jim in Oregon (Dec 23, 2001)

There was a study done several years ago about driving with barefeet at a track compared to driving shoes and also street shoes. Results showed that under pressure, people with bearfeet were not able to press the brake pedal hard enough to set off ABS, and their stopping distances were always longer than people wearing shoes. Racing shoes and street shoes showed no difference in actual stopping distances but the racing shoes came out on top for comfort on the track and being able to initiate braking faster....something about the narrower shoe hitting the brake faster. People reaction times were not used in the stopping distances.

I certainly hope the person behind me in a panic stop is wearing shoes as I would hate to actually see their barefeet as they come through my trunk....he he.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

you need shoes to hold all the pieces together when they get crushed in an accident


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

Jim in Oregon said:


> people with bearfeet were not able to press the brake pedal hard enough to set off ABS...


People with "bearfeet" must have difficulty with lots of normal activities :eeps:


----------



## Jim in Oregon (Dec 23, 2001)

Dang.....I got caught....my "bear" rearend hanging out....he he


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

Jim in Oregon said:


> Dang.....I got caught....my "bear" rearend hanging out....he he


 :yikes: Sounds fuzzy. :eeps:


----------

